# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Blue = Extra Inning Games on DirecTV
Red = Superstation Games 
Bold = C-band OTA feeds in-the-clear

12:35 PM ET
Dodgers (No TV) @ Pirates (No TV)

1:05 PM ET
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 754)

2:15 PM ET
Twins (No TV) @ Devil Rays (FOX Florida & EI 761)

2:20 PM ET
Giants (No TV) @ Cubs (WGN)

3:05 PM ET
Red Sox *(WFXT)* @ Orioles *(O's TV)* 
Padres (No TV) @ Phillies (CSN)
Blue Jays (No TV) @ Rangers *(KDFI)*

3:35 PM ET
Yankees (YES & EI 755) @ Athletics (No TV)

7:05 PM ET
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 757) 
Brewers (FSN North-Wiscosnin & EI 758) @ Expos (No TV)

7:10 PM ET
Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain) @ Reds (FSN Cincinnati & EI 756) 
Cardinals (No TV) @ Mets (FSN New York & EI 759)

7:35 PM ET
D'Backs (FSN Arizona & EI 760) @ Braves (WTBS)


----------

